# Piebald Crested Gecko



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I had a quick search and haven't found any similar threads....
Check this guy out


















The original thread is here... Piebald crested (pics) - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More

Apparently the offspring look pretty normal which means it may just be a freak of nature lacking skin pigmentation, however if it follows the piebald morph as with other species, this could change Crestie morphs all together!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

On my phone at so not clicked the link but the pic looks odd. They eyes are solid black and it doesn't look 100% like a crestie, dunno it that's the markings or what. Looks a bit calico tokay x crestie LOL although that's not possible... It's odd I don't like it. I plan to find the first albino one anyway sod pied


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

wow very nice


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh great, another freak of nature to add to the morph industry.
I don't like it at all but obviously so people will, even if it is just because it's the new in thing.
Very lucky find for the person though obviously :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Waiting for the first albino too james and hana :whistling2: I wonder how long it will be before one is found :gasp:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> On my phone at so not clicked the link but the pic looks odd. They eyes are solid black and it doesn't look 100% like a crestie, dunno it that's the markings or what. *Looks a bit calico tokay x crestie LOL although that's not possible...* It's odd I don't like it. I plan to find the first albino one anyway sod pied


Or is it?....

*skuttles off to secret laboratory*


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Oh great, another freak of nature to add to the morph industry.
> I don't like it at all but obviously so people will, even if it is just because it's the new in thing.
> Very lucky find for the person though obviously :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Waiting for the first albino too james and hana :whistling2: I wonder how long it will be before one is found :gasp:


Lol. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's just another freak of nature to add to the morph industry. You yourself are very much a product of the morph industry, you just have a preference of high contrast Orange/Black Cresties as apose to pied.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

certainly is interesting. Will be interesting to see what comes out of it in the future. Cant see it being passed down tho... From what ive read from the threads about it on a couple of other sites. looks like it will be as hard to reproduce as it was to find it this first time. But then again... its a crestie... it might or might not be genetic... who knows! 
at least its the first look into what an actual moonglow would look like... well a moonglows foot and tail lol (and belly if you watch the vid)

sure he wont mind me linking it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rksWVwSiy_g


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> On my phone at so not clicked the link but the pic looks odd. They eyes are solid black and it doesn't look 100% like a crestie, dunno it that's the markings or what. Looks a bit calico tokay x crestie LOL although that's not possible... It's odd I don't like it. I plan to find the first albino one anyway sod pied


 
i can see what you mean about the Tokay
but i must say its the first reptile Ive looked twice at , i like it
the black eye pops up in our snow dragons for no reason we can fathom
and cannot be duplicated by us so far????
may be its something to do with white ????

but hay i no shit about cresties


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

oh..Forgot to say. I like it!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm trying to decide if it was a different colour would i like it, and i cant make up my mind. Strange as id love a calico tokay.. I think genetic wise morphs like this and albino if ever found will be interesting with cresties being polymorphic and assuming these are recessive genes can there be such thing as het pied etc. Im sure the guy will keep the f1 off spring to find out. Wouldn't suprise me if a few more pop up now as some breeders like to keep it hush till they have worked with it and produced more, now this ones been publicised(sp?) It's kinda stole the thunder from anyone else.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> I'm trying to decide if it was a different colour would i like it, and i cant make up my mind. Strange as id love a calico tokay.. I think genetic wise morphs like this and albino if ever found will be interesting with cresties being polymorphic and assuming these are recessive genes can there be such thing as het pied etc. Im sure the guy will keep the f1 off spring to find out. Wouldn't suprise me if a few more pop up now as some breeders like to keep it hush till they have worked with it and produced more, now this ones been publicised(sp?) It's kinda stole the thunder from anyone else.


True, I was thinking if it was me, I wouldnt have waited so long to show it off! I like it a lot more after seeing it on the video.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I do not like it. Its not that i think its awful... I just dont like piebald at all on anything... looks like the reptile equivalent of vitiligo.

Plus its just not red lol


----------



## The Gex Files (May 22, 2008)

I like the looks of it, but i would loved it if it was a red and white ....


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> Lol. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's just another freak of nature to add to the morph industry. You yourself are very much a product of the morph industry, you just have a preference of high contrast Orange/Black Cresties as apose to pied.


yeh i understand some people will like it, which is why I said in my comment some will.
I know it's not technically a freak of nature, it was just a almost joke as I didn't like it :lol2: I mean i'm always calling my friends freaks of natures because they're weird :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I do have a question for you though tombo, is the calico considered a form of piebald in tokays or is it thought to be something totally different?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I personally don't like it. Looks like its got a skin condition.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I love it and would certainly buy it given the oppertunity, its beautiful!


----------



## FarleyMarley (May 3, 2010)

Looking at the pic closely it looks very much like its got some sort of genetic issue going on there rather than just being a morph. Those uncoloured parts look not just unpigmented they look bare of any texture or scales? Is it also lacking an iris, even in the pitch black you can still see my cresties iris slightly you cant see anything at all on that pic.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

FarleyMarley said:


> Looking at the pic closely it looks very much like its got some sort of genetic issue going on there rather than just being a morph. Those uncoloured parts look not just unpigmented they look bare of any texture or scales? Is it also lacking an iris, even in the pitch black you can still see my cresties iris slightly you cant see anything at all on that pic.


maby have a look at the video it has some gd shots


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Finaly, my dream is comeing true. Leucistic Crested geckos. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
And if I ever get enough money then I am deffiently going to go on the hunt for a Leucistic Tokay as well. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i dont like it atall, doesnt look natural!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure I like it but as someone said if it was red and white I would love it! Each to their own.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

If this was mine I'd call it "tippex"

I'm not keen on the colour it doesn't match right so would be better if White and black or red and White. I'm guessing this is the start o future breeding.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> yeh i understand some people will like it, which is why I said in my comment some will.
> I know it's not technically a freak of nature, it was just a almost joke as I didn't like it :lol2: I mean i'm always calling my friends freaks of natures because they're weird :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I do have a question for you though tombo, is the calico considered a form of piebald in tokays or is it thought to be something totally different?


I know what you mean. Don't get me started on ginger people! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

As for Pied Tokay's. I don't think there are any around at the moment. People have called certain one's "Pied" but I would just call them calico. Until there is a Tokay that has patches of pigment missing but still retains it's Blue/Orange appearance in parts then I wouldn't class it as pied.

For instance. NERD in america claim this to be a pied tokay...










If you notice it does have some faded spot's on the patches of pigmented skin. This at the moment is what people consider a pied tokay. It also needs to be seen whether or not offspring carrying the gene's hatch out like this or whether they hatch out normal and lose their pigment over time like the calico's.

Here is my Pied/Calico Tokay...










Even though I would class him as "Calico", You can see he has retained his spot's just like NERD's "Pied" tokay. He even has the same coloured eyes! I'm very much looking forward to proving the gene's out to see what they are like out the egg. If it proves to be genetic and hatchling's come out looking like this. I will then consider selling them as Pied until something better comes along. That's after I've been and relieved myself....


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> I know what you mean. Don't get me started on ginger people! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> As for Pied Tokay's. I don't think there are any around at the moment. People have called certain one's "Pied" but I would just call them calico. Until there is a Tokay that has patches of pigment missing but still retains it's Blue/Orange appearance in parts then I wouldn't class it as pied.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Tombo. Sometimes it's hard to know what is what these days, especially with Tokays as they're fairy recent to most people.
As always I wish you the best of luck with producing, proving and understanding these new morphs : victory:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Really not liking the look of that piebald crestie - it's eyes look very large to me. I don't like the look of the piebald chameleons either - the ones with a lot of black on just look like they are bruised. Not for me at all!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Tombo. Sometimes it's hard to know what is what these days, especially with Tokays as they're fairy recent to most people.
> As always I wish you the best of luck with producing, proving and understanding these new morphs : victory:


Cheers mate. I think Tokay morphs will always be up for speculation as they aren't mainstream enough. What I consider a powder blue might be considered an olive patternless or blue headed green by others. It's really hard to tell. Regardless of name tag's though. It's still really really exciting to be working with them!

Back on topic though.....

Are there any recessive genetic trait's in Cresties? Whether they be for physical appearance or otherwise. If not then I doubt this will prove out. Must be chuffed with himself either way!


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ive been following this gecko all day and did u know it is for sale on KS??


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

MaMExotics said:


> ive been following this gecko all day and did u know it is for sale on KS??


Whats KS?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Whats KS?


 King Snake classifieds  http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=107&de=880923


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

sarasin said:


> King Snake classifieds  kingsnake.com Classifieds: Piebald crested, MALE


Thanks


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

35k :gasp:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> 35k :gasp:


Aye I've just seen it! I wouldn't be surprised if he already tried to prove it out and it didn't work out for him. Seems strange that he only decided to sell once it was an adult.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Tombo46 said:


> Aye I've just seen it! I wouldn't be surprised if he already tried to prove it out and it didn't work out for him. Seems strange that he only decided to sell once it was an adult.


I was just thinking that too. Crazy money, but I bet someone will pay it!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> I love it and would certainly buy it given the oppertunity, its beautiful!


kingsnake.com Classifieds: Piebald crested, MALE

There you go mate! Make sure you send us some pics when you get it : )

(you watch, he'll probably bloody buy it haha)


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Tombo46 said:


> Aye I've just seen it! I wouldn't be surprised if he already tried to prove it out and it didn't work out for him. Seems strange that he only decided to sell once it was an adult.


I feel sorry for the cresty, and anyway if its money he wanted he should have stuck with it and tried to prove out the genetics - he would have made a name for himself in the process


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> Aye I've just seen it! I wouldn't be surprised if he already tried to prove it out and it didn't work out for him. Seems strange that he only decided to sell once it was an adult.


It says he's had offspring but obviously they'll need to breed it back to the father incase it's het for the gene.
It's a possible investment, if it doesn't work out you're going to be pretty peed off which is probably why he's selling it. Better to make money selling it and having them take the chance :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

sarasin said:


> I feel sorry for the cresty, and anyway if its money he wanted he should have stuck with it and tried to prove out the genetics - he would have made a name for himself in the process


I noticed he was saying.. 'I paid thousands for it' I wonder if he was just trying to 'big it up' so he would get more money than it's worth... I mean 35k thats a tad silly....!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I noticed he was saying.. 'I paid thousands for it' I wonder if he was just trying to 'big it up' so he would get more money than it's worth... I mean 35k thats a tad silly....!


Edit: I was wrong.
Ye he said he paid more than anyone has ever payed for a crestie. I think anyone would if they saw it and had the spare cash, and though about if it'll be heritable after.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

> Wow, good fact. I did not pay that much but it was in the many thousands of dollars.


This is what he said.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Its not that expensive when you see that


> The first cresteds in the U.S. sold for $25K/pair


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it just me, or does it not look like a Crestie?:lol2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Atleast for once there is a male up for more than 50 quid :whistling2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Atleast for once there is a male up for more than 50 quid :whistling2:


hahaha


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Chris18 said:


> Atleast for once there is a male up for more than 50 quid :whistling2:


I recently sold a male for more than £50 :whistling2:

O8-2 - Stunning harlequin from blonde parents, white fringing and pinning. MALE £70


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

sarasin said:


> I recently sold a male for more than £50 :whistling2:
> 
> O8-2 - Stunning harlequin from blonde parents, white fringing and pinning. MALE £70
> image


And are you surprise, he's blinking gorgeous. If he was a female though he'd probably go for something more like £130 would he not?
I'd be happy to pay £100 for him as he's a very nice example
It was just a little joke about the state of the market these days :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Chris18 said:


> And are you surprise, he's blinking gorgeous. If he was a female though he'd probably go for something more like £130 would he not?
> I'd be happy to pay £100 for him as he's a very nice example
> It was just a little joke about the state of the market these days :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh wish I had known I could have got £100 for him, I would have pm'd you Chris 
:lol2:


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*This is strange. I'm not sure if I like it tbh. Pic been taken at night in the dark. This would explain eyes being so big and black. *


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

sarasin said:


> Oh wish I had known I could have got £100 for him, I would have pm'd you Chris
> :lol2:


haha! I don't actually have £100 :whistling2: but if I was on the look out for a male and had the money then I would happily pay that price for him..
I always pay what the owner asks, I don't even bother sending offers as if they think that's what they're worth then they should get it : victory:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

LuLu said:


> *This is strange. I'm not sure if I like it tbh. Pic been taken at night in the dark. This would explain eyes being so big and black. *


If you watch the video in day time it still has what look like solid black eyes. Creepy!! Looks like a demon from Supernatural..











:gasp:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> If you watch the video in day time it still has what look like solid black eyes. Creepy!! Looks like a demon from Supernatural..
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I'd still hit that...


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Atleast for once there is a male up for more than 50 quid :whistling2:


i paid 200 quid for a male once...

look here

I paid 200 quid for a male and 200 quid for a female... the self coloured female and the male with the tail.

but even i would not pay thousands for one !!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> I'd still hit that...


:2thumb:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Doesn't appeal to me at all I'm afraid. It looks like it's had a really bad fungal infection and lost all it's scaling!!!


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

sooo..... its been sold 

its been sold to pangea so at least its going to a well known breeder who will know what to do with it... dont think the price has been discussed but... well gd luck to them! lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> sooo..... its been sold
> 
> its been sold to pangea so at least its going to a well known breeder who will know what to do with it... dont think the price has been discussed but... well gd luck to them! lol


Some people are clearly in possession of too much money if they're even risking half the price on a gamble. It's not like a leopard gecko where there is already proven morphs, this would be a first for crested geckos but hey there has to be a first for everything :lol2:


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

If something come's of it then it will open up some awesome potential for moprhs *hopefully*

I'm sure the very first guy's who invested heavily in ball pythons have no regrets...well some : victory:


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

this if anything, only gives me hope that maybe oneday someone will produce a piebald leachie!!!


----------

